# Questions about employment opportunities



## Sandeep.yadav (Dec 28, 2010)

Hello Guys!
I am a mainframe developer. How is the market like for mainframe skill in Canada?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Sandeep.yadav said:


> Hello Guys!
> I am a mainframe developer. How is the market like for mainframe skill in Canada?



Sweet Jebus, have you read any of the thread? There is no such thing as a Canadian market as the country is very large and labour markets are regional.


----------



## Sandeep.yadav (Dec 28, 2010)

Apologies! this being my first post i didn't had the idea.... would please throw some light on the availability of the mainframe jobs in different provinces ... thanks in advance.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Mainframe developer - Job Bank

Mainframe Developer Jobs

Mainframe Developer Jobs | Workopolis

Mainframe Developer Jobs | Indeed.ca

Etc.


----------



## ejw07 (Apr 24, 2015)

*IT TEch*

I live in Toronto, and believe me...It is basically contracts all or 30% of the jobs are out sourced, such as financial institutions, i am self employed i do 2-3 contracts at a time.. usually ending in or around 8 months depending on EOLS government jobs try PEI (Prince edward island) so there are jobs but getting Canadian Experience is hard.. Try Calgary , Saskatchewan to.


----------



## Sandeep.yadav (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks ejw07. I am sorry to ask but how much do they pay for contractors. how hard or easy it is to find a contract job.?


----------



## ejw07 (Apr 24, 2015)

I usually make per contract per hour is around 27.00 to 30.0 per hr, but t all depends what you want to do.. i do network security and hardware software is a none issue install troubleshoot.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

@ejw07: you don't get a benefits package, no bonus, no pension, no health insurance (dental, vision)?
From this $27-30/hour you have to pay for your own pension and all income tax as they didn't do any deductions for you? You never qualify for Employment Insurance? You need to pay for all your training yourself, to stay up-to-date?


----------



## ejw07 (Apr 24, 2015)

sure i pay for my benefits i don't live of the government.. the op is starting out so having said that, he needs canadian experience how he gets it should not matter am sure he will figure it out. ant worry about that if you don't have a job can you.

what training.... do doing this for 16 yrs..i beg to differ..

Also i write of the taxes..


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Contract work is a great way to gain Canadian experience and build your professional network.
But it's important to know for people who are new to it, that they realize $27/hour as an independent contractor is, at the bottom line, very different from $27/hour while working for a boss. This is important to know when you are trying to build your budget. I've seen newcomers here who were not aware of the (financial) consequences of contractor versus employee.


----------



## ejw07 (Apr 24, 2015)

Have to start somewhere... the days of making 60 -70 an hour has come and gone ..need to be realistic, BTW i grew up in Oakville off Ford drive and started in IT with Ford when they made the windstars, Making 35 an hr. So being realistic would be good. when jobs are outsourced does that not tell you something. for cheap labour.

Its like me being sponsored by my wife.. i won't depend the government to when i am there (UK) .. Sorry but i have to start somewhere and work my way up..which is fine...and also gain valuable experience, in the IT world.. Some think coming Canada they can make more than 30$$ an hour .. before you run you need to walk..it's all good.. I am happy


----------

